
Of course your TV’s spying on you - CrankyBear
http://www.computerworld.com/article/3180225/internet-of-things/of-course-your-tv-s-spying-on-you.html?nsdr=true
======
ggggtez
Spoken like a true non American. It's not like people don't think it's
possible for criminals to do this. The issue is that they don't expect the
government to be doing it to their own citizens. It's a legal and moral issue,
not one of technological capabilities.

